# Fuelleborni [email protected]!



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all,
The Fuelleborni has been my favorite African cichlid. I don't know of any other fans out there on BCA, so maybe they could ring in and introduce themselves. I definitely wanna meet others like me who are crazy about them! So this is for the Fuelleborni fans out there who need their fix. I know you could probably just google image them and come up with a whole mess...but i wanna show some of the ones i've seen here around the vancouver area. Feel free to post your pictures, I don't think I could get enough of them!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I passed by my LFS today to see if they had any new stock in and was surprised to see that this Fuelleborni was still there. It's been a month, maybe two since I last there. He's kinda hurt looking and older...that could be why no one's picked him up. When I was trying to take pictures of him...he would hide from me. Soo camera shy! I felt soo sorry for him, I just wanted to bring him home and give him a better life. It was soo pitiful seeing him in there. He's gotta messed up caudal fin, I dunno from what. Anyways...here's what he looks like. I'm like this close to just going back tomorrow and picking him up. One other thing...i don't know exactly the sex of the fish...so i'm calling it 'he'...but he was alone when i first saw him...and alone when i saw him today. the first time i saw him...he looked like he was 'holding'...so i thought female...but when i saw him today...he kinda had that look still? is there something wrong with him? or is he just a SHE? anyways....take a look...should I pick up this charity case? he/she's probably double the size of my present fish....i don't know if the others would 'accept' him easily.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Passed by Puppies Fish and Critters, the former Fishworld on the Langley Bypass. There were a few in Tom's display tank. There was this one, beautiful color, but way too monstrous for my tank...he'd probably eat my fish for dinner.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

theyre cool, i like the wierd noses 
the top one almost does look like its holding your right, and you say its been like that for a month?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah it's gotta be the wierd noses....that's why i'm drawn to gobies and your tropheus. you think it would be unhealthy for the other fish, if he was in the tank with them? check out his tail...i'm not sure what happened there. i feel bad for the guy...i just wanna cut it off and let it grow it back...hehehe! if i buy him....i want him to be able to hold his own. i don't think they'd mess with him since he's soo much bigger...but the tail, could be a crutch and they might exploit that.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh yeah his tail is messed i never noticed that...
the funny noses adds character imo, with my gobies it seems more pointy and white underneath it reminds me of a little frog mouth and the tropheus are all dark around the mouth it reminds me of homer simpsons beard


----------

